# IE lädt nicht mehr, andere schon! ?



## ChrisB (27. August 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bräüchte mal nen Tipp, langsam fällt mir nicht mehr ein:

Mein Internet-explorer lief  unter Win98 an einem Router mit DSL monatelange einwandfrei.
Nun kann ich plötzlich nichts mehr laden und auch keine Emails mehr im Outlook Express laden.
Was ich nicht verstehe, über Netscape Browser oder T-Online 5.0 Browser lassen sich alle Seiten laden und über T-Online auch die Mails abholen.

Ich wüßte nicht, dass ich etwas verstellt hätte und die Verbindungseinstellungen habe ich mit anderem laufenden Rechner verglichen, dürfte identisch sein (bei DSL unter Verbindungen "Keine Verbindung wählen", so läuft der andere Rechner problemlos).

Weiss jemand, was ich noch checken könnte?

PS. Update oder Reparierfunktion halfen nichts.

Gruß an die Runde

Chris


----------

